# Help ID 2 sucker/algae eaters fish



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

ok guys i want to petland last week to get a few sae fish $1.99  sweet deal anyway the tank next to them where china algae eaters anway they had 2 yellow lookin suckers in there so i got them and one normal cae. Here are the pics. Are they cae in yellow form ?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

You guessed right, they are just colour forms of the Chinese Algae Eater, _Gyrinocheilus aymonieri. _They'll get big and can be nasty, but they have always seemed ok to me when small!


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

thaxs hope i can give them back to the pet shop


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Chinese Algae Eaters are neither Chinese, nor are they true algae eaters. And apparently they can get to be about 12" big (and mean).

DJ


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with the above. If you can, try to take them back before they become too big and unruly. It sounds like you're already on it though.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> And apparently they can get to be about 12" big (and mean).


I think that should be 12 cm.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

More like potential to be 28 cm.

DJ


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Too bad about their problem potential, the fish posted above are interesting little 'guys'.


> More like potential to be 28 cm.


If you want a 12-inch fish, do not buy a CAE and expect it will attain that size any time soon.
Your unborn children can graduate medical school and you might still be looking at a six to seven inch fish.


----------

